# EU Parliament just banned single-use plastics



## begreen (Mar 28, 2019)

As of 2021 the EU has banned:

single-use cutlery, cotton buds, straws and stirrers to be banned from 2021
MEPs added oxo-plastics and certain polystyrenes
plastics where no alternatives available to be reduced by at least 25% by 2025
measures against cigarette filters and lost fishing gear
EU member states will have to introduce measures to reduce the use of plastic food containers and plastic lids for hot drinks. By 2025, plastic bottles should be made of 25% recycled content, and by 2029 90% of them should be recycled.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/28/europe/eu-single-use-plastics-ban-intl-scli/index.html
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/...eps-back-eu-ban-on-throwaway-plastics-by-2021


----------



## Sodbuster (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm not big on following the European model on most things, as they are extremely socialistic, but this I could get behind.


----------



## begreen (Mar 29, 2019)

Big solutions have to be social. It is our societies that have created the problems.

Here is a good news story of a couple kids that decided to take on cases of severe pollution with simple actions. These kids got the Indonesian government to act against single-use plastic pollution in a big way. Never say an individual can't make a difference!

To see what they have accomplished Indonesia, look at the latest video at the bottom of the page here:
http://makeachange.world/


----------



## Sodbuster (Mar 29, 2019)

I wouldn't consider a legislative fix to be socialistic.


----------



## SpaceBus (Mar 29, 2019)

The media has turned socialism into a bad word. Don't get hung up on labels. We need to as a species do something about pollution. Not liberals, conservatives, socialists, capitalist, etc, but everyone. Political ideology is a petty distinction when facing extinction due to actions by humans.


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 30, 2019)

Sodbuster said:


> I'm not big on following the European model on most things, as they are extremely socialistic, but this I could get behind.



Ironically, I AM big on following the European model on most things, bc I think we could be a lot more socialistic, but this leaves me cold.

I fear that many people use recycling (much of which gets landfilled nowadays) as a feel good moment to excuse themselves from taking greater action, as on climate issues. 

So I fear that this action will be a climate negative.  Probably just my imagination.


----------



## begreen (Mar 30, 2019)

Maybe it's a regional thing, but recycling is alive and well locally. Seattle and the county are leaders in recycling and have successfully sought out domestic markets for products (some plastics and mixed-paper, cardboard). Locally a couple paper mills are getting resurrected and retooled to make cardboard for domestic markets. Same in Wisconsin. Globally the awareness of how serious the problems of waste are is growing. Reduction in packaging and having the producer of the waste responsible (financially and sometimes physically) for its lifespan is having a net positive effect. Landfills are notorious CH4 generators. Reducing landfilled waste is an important part of reducing emissions. 

That said, I agree we should be wary of and avoid greenwashing solutions.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 3, 2019)

“There's also a new focus on further raising public awareness, where producers of items such as tobacco filters, plastic cups, sanitary towels and wet wipes will be required to clearly explain to users how to appropriately dispose of them.”

Interesting... any American smoker knows you’re supposed to flick them, still-lit, out the window at the car behind you.


----------



## Sodbuster (Apr 3, 2019)

My wife and I were big into recycling, even paid extra for an additional 90 gallon cart. Then I learned that China who receives most of our recycled material is dumping it because it was too dirty and filled with contaminates. Now we just burn the paper and cardboard and throw the rest. Pretty sorry state of affairs that we need to ship out recycle to China with their stellar environmental track record.


----------



## begreen (Apr 3, 2019)

China changed its policies a year ago. They don't accept dirty mixed paper anymore. Check with your county to see exactly what happens with the recyclables. Much less is going to China now. Some counties have stepped up to the plate and have found new places that recycle paper, some in the US. Paper mills are getting resurrected to handle this. One is in Wisc. which may take your mixed paper.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 4, 2019)

Sodbuster said:


> My wife and I were big into recycling, even paid extra for an additional 90 gallon cart. Then I learned that China who receives most of our recycled material is dumping it because it was too dirty and filled with contaminates. Now we just burn the paper and cardboard and throw the rest. Pretty sorry state of affairs that we need to ship out recycle to China with their stellar environmental track record.



Without even looking into the facts on this one, it really smells of sensationalist news, a likely one-time event being blown out of proportion, and cited as a “problem with the system” by those with anterior motives.  For example, why would China have a a system to take our recycling, if they have no permanent use for it?   Transportation costs aren’t exactly zero.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 4, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Without even looking into the facts on this one, it really smells of sensationalist news, a likely one-time event being blown out of proportion, and cited as a “problem with the system” by those with anterior motives.  For example, why would China have a a system to take our recycling, if they have no permanent use for it?   Transportation costs aren’t exactly zero.


 here is why in a nut shell.
"The policy cites a "recycling crisis created by China" for the change. China has long been the largest buyer of recyclable material in the world.

According to a news release from the Solid Waste Association of North America(SWANA) last month, China implemented a new 0.5 percent contamination standard - it was previously 5 percent - for exported bales of recyclable material.

What that essentially means is U.S. (and other) recyclers have far less room for error (contaminated or non-recyclable materials) in their exports."

this from https://www.ydr.com/story/news/2018...products-says-china-created-crisis/772525002/

as stated in another thread, our ten yard dumpster cost has risen some $60.00/pickup.


----------



## Sodbuster (Apr 4, 2019)

Ashful said:


> Without even looking into the facts on this one, it really smells of sensationalist news, a likely one-time event being blown out of proportion, and cited as a “problem with the system” by those with anterior motives.  For example, why would China have a a system to take our recycling, if they have no permanent use for it?   Transportation costs aren’t exactly zero.



It was in our local newspaper, our recycled material is so contaminated that it isn't worth selling, the company that does the recycling was just dumping it. It only takes a couple of ships to be sent back to send the message, because you are right transportation costs are high. Here in the states they were making many things out of recycled plastic containers, but there are only so many things you can make.


----------



## begreen (Apr 4, 2019)

Contamination is a serious problem for all forms of recycling and a major cost. Heck, our local thrift store that lives on donations has to take 1-2 tons of bad goods to the dump a week. And this is a non-profit that puts the money right back into the community.  Too many people are lazy, cheap and socially irresponsible.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 6, 2019)

What's a cotton bud?


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 6, 2019)

maple1 said:


> What's a cotton bud?


I had to Google this. We call them Q tips or cotton swabs in America.


----------



## begreen (Apr 6, 2019)

Sodbuster said:


> Here in the states they were making many things out of recycled plastic containers, but there are only so many things you can make.


This up and coming company has a solution that is scalable. I like this MIT spawned company because the first stage of processing can happen at a smaller scale, serving local counties with the final refinements happening at a larger central facility. It changes the linear waste process of plastics into a circular cradle to cradle solution by producing the base elements of new plastics (and fuels) from old plastics. It is currently being employed in the Salt Lake city region and servicing surrounding cities as far away as Boise, ID.
https://renewlogy.com/


----------



## Sodbuster (Apr 6, 2019)

maple1 said:


> What's a cotton bud?



LOL, they are the things you use to clean your ears, even though every Ear Nose and Throat Dr. tells you never to use them. They do more harm than good. I completely ignore that advice however.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Ah, Q-Tips.

I use them, but usually only for getting alcohol or peroxide into my cuts & scrapes.

Wife gets generic ones - which I didn't think had any plastic in them? The stem looks like a pressed paper thing of some kind.


----------



## begreen (Apr 6, 2019)




----------

